# '00 Infiniti I30 rear noise problem



## tshamner (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Long story short, I 'inherited' a 2000 Infiniti I30 from a deadbeat primary lienholder that I co-signed for. I decided to sell my old car and keep this one as I make the payments for it, and I've put a lot of $$ into it to get it running right... new MAF Sensor, new ignition coils all around, new tires, etc.

The car now runs pretty fantastic, but there is a MAJOR problem with noise in the rear of the vehicle. It sounds like really bad road noise due to bald tires. The tires are brand new, so I know that is not the problem. My first instinct makes me think that one or both of the rear wheel bearing / hub assemblies is going out. I put the car on jack stands in the rear and checked for play in the bearings, but there is none. However, spinning the tires while the car is on jack stands does make a bit of a scraping sound about once per revolution. 

What does this point toward? Am I correct in thinking this is faulty bearing(s), or is there something I'm missing? I really don't want to drop $130 a piece on new Bearings / hub assemblies if this will not fix the problem. 

Any help would be MUCH appreciated, thanks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The rear calipers may have frozen a bit causing the pads to drag on the rotor, which may be slightly warped. I'd start by checking there.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The dragging noise is probably the pads dragging a bit on a slightly warped rotor. The growling noise may be a baffle vibrating in the exhaust. I answered another post a few days ago and that is what it was. Grab the end of the exhaust and shake it, you will hear the baffle rattle or bump inside the muffler. Also don't assume all new tyres are quiet, you can get noisy tread patterns etc but it shouldn't be the problem if you notice any noise change on different surfaces or at differing speeds. Hope this helps.


----------



## cngarch (Sep 5, 2018)

tshamner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long story short, I 'inherited' a 2000 Infiniti I30 from a deadbeat primary lienholder that I co-signed for. I decided to sell my old car and keep this one as I make the payments for it, and I've put a lot of $$ into it to get it running right... new MAF Sensor, new ignition coils all around, new tires, etc.
> 
> ...


I have had a 1996 for 20 years. 270 000 miles. It has always been a little noisy in the rear. I put a harbor freight packing blanket in the rear and hung it over the bars that spring the trunk lid. You could contact cement it to the back of the seats. It is just poorly sound insulated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tshamner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long story short, I 'inherited' a 2000 Infiniti I30 from a deadbeat primary lienholder that I co-signed for. I decided to sell my old car and keep this one as I make the payments for it, and I've put a lot of $$ into it to get it running right... new MAF Sensor, new ignition coils all around, new tires, etc.
> 
> ...


The rear brake pad wear indicator may be scratching the rotor causing the noise. This would happen if the brake pads are heavily worn.


----------

